# silver collecter, erm, thingy?



## ferny (Jan 8, 2007)

Through someone I've been offered something which apparently will collect the silver from the negative when I'm developing. I'm sure I've heard something about this before but that's about the extent of my knowledge. Has anyone got any idea what this could be? I'll find out more on Friday but until them I'm picking your brains.


----------



## Torus34 (Jan 8, 2007)

You can certainly recover saleable amounts of silver when you're processing thousands of rolls/month.  Otherwise, don't bother.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 8, 2007)

You pour your used up fixer through a filter.


----------



## ferny (Jan 9, 2007)

Torus34 said:


> You can certainly recover saleable amounts of silver when you're processing thousands of rolls/month.  Otherwise, don't bother.



Aye, but if it's a choice between me getting a new bit of kit to at least fiddle with for a very short time and it going into a skip I may as well take it. 



> You pour your used up fixer through a filter.


 So it's probably very fine filter paper?


----------



## ahelg (Jan 9, 2007)

Sounds interesting, but I expect you'll have to develope quite a few rolls of film before getting any silver worth selling.


----------



## Philip Weir (Jan 9, 2007)

I remember years ago, I could sell all my old fixer to a silver reclaimer and we split the value, but in later years they charged me to take it away. I also wouldn't waste your time trying to collect it, unless as Torus34 says, you are developing thousands of rolls of film.  The price of silver doesn't warrant it. If you were collecting Kryptonite, well that's something else again.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 9, 2007)

I used to use a silver collector.  It sat at the bottom of my fix tank...  (3 ½-gallon tank).   After 6-9 months of use, I would exchange it with a new one, let the old one dry, and then mail it to a reclamation outfit.  After a month or so, I'd get a check for anywhere from $8 - $18.  Wow.  I don't miss the "good old days."

Pete


----------

